# Question on jury duty



## BR (Apr 12, 2001)

Hi,This might seem like an odd place to post this, but ever since I've been helped so much by the tapes, I feel like this portion of the bb is where I find the most encouragement. I received a questionnaire for jury service and there is a place where you can request refusal due to a physical condition. Last year when I got called in, I told the gal I had IBS and she let me go because there wasn't much need for jurors then. This is a different court and I'm sure they won't excuse me for IBS, but do you think I should list it just in case? Even though I feel so good after doing the tapes, I still feel panicky at the thought of being trapped as a juror. What are your thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

BR, you can get out of Jury duty with IBS if you want to, you can call them and explain, I would also write a note about IBS and hand it to the court person. I believe they will let you out of it on those grounds.I concur IBS and Jury duty maybe a problem, which is unfortunate. I don't think we have to make ourselves uncomfortable if we don't have too.I am glad your doing well though that is good news.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forum.I work with Mike building his websites. www.ibsaudioprogram and www.healthyaudio.com I also work with Mike in IBS clinical trials using Mikes tapes at an IBS research facility.My own website on IBS is www.ibshealth.com Please visit for accurate information on IBS.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

BR, years ago the same thing happened to me. However, they required a signed form from my physician for my state (IL), and I just mailed it in and was excused. Now that I am still improving after doing the sessions, I have challenged myself more and more with being in different situations. You are still early in being done with the tapes, but as you go on, there will come a day when this won't even be an issue!!!! Many here on the BB who have done the sessions, have had that kind of success!!! You have to do what feels the best for you, but also know that you are now carrying with you new perspectives and growth in moving away from IBS and its symptoms. Everytime I get into a situation where I think, uh oh, wonder if I get IBS, I stop and say, I'm going anyway!!!! And guess what....NO IBS!!!! This included a travel trip, a wedding, (where I did photography, and was the first there, and last to leave, no less!)I don't know if I would sumit to the jury duty yet, but this is just to let you know that there is encouragement and support to be forward thinking and positive for the future!!!!







Glad you are doing great, BR!!! Take care! ------------------~Marilyn~Helping Mike to help others~ www.ibsaudioprogram.com and www.healthyaudio.com


----------



## BR (Apr 12, 2001)

Thanks Marilyn and Eric. I've been giving this a lot of thought, and the funny thing is, because I'm doing so well, I don't think I can use IBS to be excused. Doesn't mean I wouldn't feel a little panicky being trapped in that kind of situation, but I also know I can't give in to my fears or they will grow.I never thought the day would come that I would be able to do this!


----------

